# Setting up 36g Bow Front



## cmb83 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm new to cichlids and have a 36g bow front tank I'm starting. The measurements are 17"L x 31-3/4"W x 51"H. Right now I have the tank set up with the following equipment:

1. 24 inch 17-watt T8 full spectrum bulb
2. Quiet Flow 55/75 (up to 90 gallon capacity)
3. Marineland Penguin 550 powerhead
4. basic 150 watt heater
5. coral and natural rock mix substrate
6. plans to purchase rock to create a rockscape very soon

I really like the mbuna cichlids and have done a little research. From what I've gathered I am considering housing around 18 fish from the following list:

Yellow Labs
Acei Cichlids
Labidochromi Hongi
Iodotropheus Sprengerae
Metriaclima Lombardoi
Labeotropheus trewavasae
cynotilapia afra

I love the blue, yellow, orange bright colors. Can anyone share some thoughts on what a proper stocking list would look like for this type of tank? I will post some pictures as I move forward. Sorry for such a nub post!


----------



## aquaholic85 (Nov 22, 2007)

36 bow is really kind of small for Malawi cichlids. I use my 36 bow as tropical tank with Tetras and celestial pearl danios.... The length is really suited for mnuba ... Look at tangs if anything ya want African cichlids.... 
My 2 cents...


----------



## cmb83 (Nov 16, 2011)

Ok i'm a bit confused... 36 is or is not big enough for mbuna cichlids? My LFS said that I'd be okay with what I've as long as I provided ample hiding space. Thoughts? Comments?


----------



## aquaholic85 (Nov 22, 2007)

May work for juvies but in the long run so much... Maybe a few labs but that's pushing it in my book... Lfs wants to tell ya what ya wanna hear... Look into tangs ... Let the fish
feel comfortable..


----------



## cmb83 (Nov 16, 2011)

what if I stuck solely with pseudotropheus saulosi? Do you think they would get along okay? If so, what male to female ratio should I shoot for?


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

That might work. 1M/3 or 4 F

Length is important for territories, and to have 18 africans you really need at least a 4 ft tank. If you got 2 male saulosi with their harems, it might work.


----------



## ChichlidOWNR (Oct 3, 2011)

I have a 36 gallon bowfront. My signature has my fish and the mbuna in your list are ones that I have looked into for my next tank. I have already started planning and have a stock list for my next tank (125g) after two months with the 36g. I would stick with dwarf species at the most with this size and this may even be pushing it a little.

My 36g has been great to learn this hobby on but I now will be upgrading to a better suited tank size (having fun in this process) and just buying time until I can get to the point to purchase the required equipment and tank.

BTW, I really like your list. Just need a bigger tank.


----------



## Anthraxx8500 (Feb 11, 2011)

id just get some tang's. mbuna wont work long term in a tank that size. GL in your decision but as the rest have already said u shouldnt try until u get a tank large enough for them long term.


----------



## KGilly20 (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah 18 fish is alot for a 36 bow front. I just set up a 55 with a 17 fish (12 being mbuna) and i know from reading on here that im actually pushing it with 17 fish. I would not advice you go with 18 mbunas in that tank.

Best of luck


----------



## wildmalawi (Nov 19, 2011)

i think around 9 Malawi would be max. i have heard as a rule of thumb 1 inch of fish per gallon. those fish may average 4 inches or more. my math says nine. but that is only if my rule is good?? any comments to this??


----------



## KGilly20 (Oct 10, 2011)

You can always over stock a tank, it all depends on your routine WC and filtration. I think 1 inch per gallon is more for a community tank with angles and mollies. I have never heard anything about that rule mentioned on this website. All my own opinion though.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Well there are two different concerns here.

1 bio-load

2 territory

You can overstock a tank with plenty of fish per gallon as long as you are set up to handle to bio-load, but when the tank isn't long and wide enough to have suitable territories, it creates social problems. So it's kind of apples and oranges.


----------



## kodyboy (Dec 9, 2007)

A dozen saulosi should work if you put in lots of decor (rocks) and start them out small.


----------



## cmb83 (Nov 16, 2011)

a couple of things:

I have a 90gallon capacity filter on the tank and was planning on overstocking it with the appropriate fish.

I am planning on adding a large rockscape accross the back of the aquarium with texas holey rock and plants.

If done appropriately I think I'm understanding that I'd be ok for the time being as long as I plan on upgrading at some point in the future.

*IF* I were to stick with some other cichlids what would you suggest. I'm not really digging the coloration of most of the dwarf species and was hoping to have something that people will "ooooo" and "ahhhh" over. The tank is set in our din area (used for reading primarily). Anyways, I was looking at some of the Tanganyika lake fish and like some of those... any thoughts there???

I appreciate all your help!


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Even if your upgrading I wouldn't go with the original plan of 18 mbuna.

Yeah Tanganyika are nice, I have a couple of kribensis atm.

Just keep it small still in my opinion. They will be intersting to look at even if you have a couple of pairs, or one harem. If you go with the overstocking idea you will only come to greif eventually, its not as easy as some LFS's make it out to be, and should really only be done by expert cichlid keepers. Depending on the cichlids you choose you can often add tropical dither fish to fill out the tank without needing to overcrowd.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

cmb83 said:


> a couple of things:
> 
> I have a 90gallon capacity filter on the tank and was planning on overstocking it with the appropriate fish.
> 
> ...


Having enough filtration for a 90 gallon, doesn't substitute for having the space of a 90 gallon. Length is the important factor. It's the social side of the equation, they will fight too much and kill each other if you crowd them.

If you want the best color, peacocks and haps are famous for great iridescent color, WHEN THEY ARE MATURE. But if you get juvies, you will have to wait. And of course the mostly males have the color.

But you will need at least a 4 ft tank for those.


----------



## livingroomdiver (Oct 10, 2011)

If I have a 500 square foot apartment, 20 people can probably survive in there if I keep them stocked with food and water and hook up a giant AC unit, but none of those people will thrive.

If you love the color of those fish so much, you probably won't see them look their best in an overcrowded tank. Get 36 gallons worth of fish while you have a 36 gallon tank. Then upgrade the fish when you upgrade the tank.


----------



## cmb83 (Nov 16, 2011)

ok thanks for the help. So for the 36 gallon tank then. What is your suggestions? Any thoughts on if I stick with mbuna? Suggestions for peacocks?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

It's a little late, but....1m, 3-4 Female of a single species that doesn't get over 5". Saulosi, Peacocks, Yellow Labs, Cynotilapia, Rusties will work long term, IMO. Get 10 juvies and pull males as they develop. Saulosi will be easiest to sex as the dominant male will be blue. Also consider Zebra Obliquedens aka Astatotilapia Latifasciata. HTH


----------

